# A Long Train - and Six-Five Special.



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Start the tuk tuk - I'll get me coat!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

That's a very sharp bend for a railway line.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

To paraphrase Crocodile Dundee "Call that a long train? This is a long train" 





4.5 miles - 100,000 tonnes


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Stanner said:


> To paraphrase Crocodile Dundee "Call that a long train? This is a long train"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice straight bit of track and all. Much safer.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

............... and there was me thinking this was a thread about nostalgia, and the BBC's first attempt at a Rock'n'Roll programme.

Thank goodness for TotP and especially, Pan's People........ :wink2:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

"the six five special's coming down the line, the six five special's right on time..........."


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's a gif and a fish eye lens, watch the clouds.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Yesterday morning I had a couple of hours to kill while I waited for my car to be serviced so I took my dog for a walk on the path alongside the main railway line near Chesterfield.

I also took my Dash camera, with an inbuilt battery, and during the walk I recorded trains as they went past.

When I got home I put together the video, adding small segments one after the other, until I got around a half minute clip then added some music.

It certainly isn't brilliant but I now know how to compile a similar video and will try to beat the length of the long train video posted by Stanner and make one of a goods train at least 6 miles long – beat that!

It will be a boringly long video so I'll try to get some 'decent' music on the soundtrack.





I really must find something better to do to fill in my day!


>>>


----------

